# Announce it Stacy!



## quicksilver (Nov 7, 2008)

You tell 'em here, girl.....

*CONGRATS!*


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 7, 2008)

LOL, you goofy woman, ok.

*I start my new job on Monday!!* LOL


----------



## GB (Nov 7, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! What a great birthday gift.


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 7, 2008)

lol, thank you GB!! Just got he call a little while ago that all is good with test and background, which, I already knew was good, but, had to wait for the call to get to start.


----------



## sattie (Nov 7, 2008)

YAY STACY!!!  Just all kinds of good things and love today!!!!  Tis a happy day!!!


----------



## smoke king (Nov 7, 2008)

Good for you Stacy!! See? Things _always_ have a way of working themselves out!!


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 7, 2008)

I feel like things are looking up now.


----------



## mikki (Nov 7, 2008)

way to go Stacy, congrats!!!!


----------



## redkitty (Nov 7, 2008)

Congrats Stacy!!!!!!


----------



## marigeorge (Nov 7, 2008)

Congrats and Happy Birthday, Stacy!


----------



## Adillo303 (Nov 7, 2008)

Congradulations Stacy - AC


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 7, 2008)

EVERYBODY!!


----------



## Saphellae (Nov 7, 2008)

Congrats Stacy  I know how you feel!

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## JoeV (Nov 7, 2008)

Congratulations and happy birthday. It's a really good feeling when it all finally comes together. Let your DH treat you like a queen tonight and have a nice dinner that someone else makes for you.

JoeV.


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you so much joe!!


----------



## QSis (Nov 7, 2008)

Excellent, Stacy!   

If you told us what the job is in another thread, I missed it.  What you going to be doing?

Congratulations!

Lee


----------



## David Cottrell (Nov 7, 2008)

Congratulations Stacey - way to go! 
David


----------



## Russellkhan (Nov 7, 2008)

Congratulations, best of luck on the new job.


----------



## GrantsKat (Nov 7, 2008)

YOU GO GIRL!!!
Congratulations!!! You should be very proud of yourself!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone, lol!!



QSis said:


> Excellent, Stacy!
> 
> If you told us what the job is in another thread, I missed it. What you going to be doing?
> 
> ...


It is for accounts payable clerk at a book company that holds the majority of college accounts and military. It's a nice company that offers insurance, profit sharing, 401k, paid holidays and vacation. I'm very excited to get back to a "real" 8-5 job.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 7, 2008)

Congratulations, Stacy - I'm really happy for you


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you GG! I'm pretty happy about it too.


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 7, 2008)

Hey. Ya know what I just thought? Keep this so when you have a less than perfect day at work, we'll make you smile, and you'll get over it.  {{{}}}s.


----------



## miniman (Nov 7, 2008)

Well down and have a great time in your new job


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 7, 2008)

Congratulations Stacy!  I am so happy for you!  It looks like things are coming together for you in more ways than one.  I will continue to pray that everything goes well.  I know you are going to do a great job!

WooHoo!!!

Barbara


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## JMediger (Nov 7, 2008)

Congratulations Stacy!


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks JM!! Haven't seen you in a while. Hope all is well with you!!


----------



## Katie H (Nov 7, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> Thanks everyone, lol!!
> 
> 
> It is for accounts payable clerk at a book company that holds the majority of college accounts and military. It's a nice company that offers insurance, profit sharing, 401k, paid holidays and vacation. I'm very excited to get back to a "real" 8-5 job.



Cool, Stacy!!  Enjoy and I know you'll do a wonderful job!


----------



## chefmaloney (Nov 7, 2008)

Congratulations Stacy!!! Right on!!!


----------



## middie (Nov 8, 2008)

That's so great Tg ! Congratulations !!!!!!!
We're all so proud and happy for you !!


----------



## corazon (Nov 8, 2008)

Congrats TG!!!
That's wonderful news!


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 10, 2008)

*GOOD LUCK TODAY, STACY!!!!!!*​​*Knock 'em dead!!!*​


----------



## africhef (Nov 10, 2008)

good luck tg


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow, thank you!! I woke up just about every hour, lol
I'm excited.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 10, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> Wow, thank you!! I woke up just about every hour, lol
> I'm excited.


And we are excited for you. I hope today is the start of all good things coming your way
kades


----------



## Adillo303 (Nov 10, 2008)

Go get 'em Stacy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AC


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 10, 2008)

​*Welcome Home!!!*

*Hope your 1st day was a blast!*​​


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 10, 2008)

It went well. I need better shoes though, lol. My back is KILLING me!! lol


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeh, Some Old Lady shoes, for the Ol Bat!


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 10, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> Yeh, Some Old Lady shoes, for the Ol Bat!




Witch!!


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 11, 2008)

Sooooooo, how's it going? Are you a seasoned veteran yet.
Did you get the day off for veterans' day already?
Speak to me, woman!


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Nope, no day off yet, lol
got some granny shoes though, hehe, not really, dr scholls are good!!! LOL 
I also got another chair at work. My back is good today!!


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 11, 2008)

That's all I have to say!


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 11, 2008)

http://images.elfwood.com/art/t/r/troman/which_witch_is_which_witch.jpg

hmmm, payback!! LOL


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 11, 2008)

LOOK WHAT SHE SAID!


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 11, 2008)

This is more like it, only at 53 years old. (in '76 I was told I looked like her)





*BE AFRAID, BE VERY AFRAID!!!!  lol!!!!*


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 11, 2008)

lol


----------

